# For the guitar lovers



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This is a very interesting clip on a guitar player using a very interesting style. Reminiscent of Stanley Jorden with some Steve Vai techniques thrown in for good measure. 
Enjoy if you haven't seen it before. 
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/video/guitar.php


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Very Van Halen or Vito Bratta , Nuno bettencourt like I would say.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just got some new speakers for my puter, great piece of work.

Thanks Chrose.

Hey, give this a listen.
You will need quicktime to here it.

http://epicrecords.com/g3/quicktime/


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

Or kinda in the style of Stanley Jordan, using both hands. Nice little solo. Loved it!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks for the link Brad as I wait for the amazingly slow Quicktime to load I will make these observations: Joe Satriani an amazing guitar player. He was one of Steve Vai's early guitar teachers, however I find the student to be far superior to the teacher in this case. Joe's big lack to me is his lack of feeling and soul. Too much histrionics without the feel. Yngwie is also a great technician but he completely bores me. Here's a guy that spent so much time learning licks and practicing speed that he learned nothing from the classical masters he learned from.
Then there's Steve who to me is the ultimate in technique and feeling. He can go from white hot in your face blistering guitar to the prettiest ballad in zero seconds flat. Watching him play is just amazing to me. I just ordered his "Live at the Astoria" DVD and I can't wait for it! Thanks for link (Cool guitar too, a 3 neck Ibanez Jem! When I hit the lotto I'm gettin me one 'o' them too!  :lips:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I much prefer Satriani to Vai. Vai's just too much random noise for me. I guess you could call it jazz.

Was a fun clip though.

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's my friend Alieksey Vianna at my house playing my guitar. The files are big, I haven't quite figured out how to make them small yet.

www.usfamily.net/web/kuanheidi/Cap0.mpg
www.usfamily.net/web/kuanheidi/Cap1.mpg

Kuan


----------



## guitarluvva (Apr 15, 2004)

What an incredible display of talent, i was amazed by his technique.
AWESOME!!


----------

